# More Evidence E-cigs May Help In Quitting Tobacco



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/14)

Experts continue to debate whether or not e-cigarettes are smoking-cessation tools or just leisure products.

More evidence e-cigs may help in quitting tobacco

Reactions: Like 2


----------

